# 24 Pin P1 Connector Wires getting extremely hot



## dustyshiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Guys,

I had a Corsair TX850 burn out its wires on the 24 pin P1 connector. The wires especially of the 4pin connector that comes along with the 20 pin connector. The insulation on the wires just burnt off. This was powering 6 X 9800GT Green cards. I know it was overloaded. So I RMAed the PSU and got a new one yesterday. The strange thing Im noticing is that though its powering only 2 9800GT Green Cards and one 9600GSO card which is powered by the 6pin PCIe connector, the wires on the 4pin connector tht goes to the mobo are extremely hot to touch. The cards are folding 24/7 full throttle.

I dont know wht I'm doing wrong. Seriously I don't wanna RMA this PSU as well as I had to fight with the retailer to get him to accept the PSU for RMA even though Corsair agreed to replace the first PSU.

I forgot to mention...The P1 socket on the mobo was slightly burnt and there were charred remains inside the holes. I used a wooden toothpick and some compressed air and cleared out the mess.
But could this be a reason? 

On my primary system, I have 2 9800GTX, 1 9800GT, PCIe sound card and PCI Tvtuner card all powered by HX850. Even when folding on all cards, the wires on the 4pin connector are warm to touch.

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 17, 2010)

How hot is the connector when you dont fold - anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 17, 2010)

When I dont fold, the wires and connectors are cool or utmost warm to touch. Even if I fold on the card thats drawing power from the PCIe connector, the wires become very hot to touch.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 17, 2010)

When the first PSU overloaded did it somehow damage the 24pin connector on the motherboard too?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah. It was slightly burnt. But I powered the same rig with another PSU and it ran fine. I am attaching a picture of the connector


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 17, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Yeah. It was slightly burnt. But I powered the same rig with another PSU and it ran fine. I am attaching a picture of the connector
> 
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/dustyshiv/Burnt.jpg



I wouldnt trust that mobo anymore  

I guess the last overload bricked it. Maybe the PSU that ran fine had somesort of different inner working that allowed it to still work on that mobo without issues - just speculating.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's what I am thinking, possible that the 9800GT "Green" aren't exactly a folder's card. Meaning multiple cards could cause this problem if not using an 8 pin? 

That's just my speculation, meaning trying to pull too much current over 4 wires at such a small guage.

EDIT:

Maybe better off using non "Green" editions with PCIe molex adapters?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

Dusty,

have you tried one card only to see if it still gets that hot?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd RMA the Mobo, if you can.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 17, 2010)

looks like your 12v in according to this http://pinouts.ru/Power/atx_v2_pinout.shtml pinout i had a similar thing happen when my hyper psu's capacitors leaked.
if i were you i'd clean the pins with some fine glass paper as i doubt toothpicks are going to cut it 
you will have overloaded that 12 volt line with all them cards, and as someone said you may need a new motherboard


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

had the same thing happen to me with 2 8800GT's folding one was running 1.3v@800/2000/2000 the other was 1.1v@700/1800/2000(c/s/m(mem is th DDR rate)) The board had to be replaced and the psu was unstable after that. The 4pin was added to th 20pin to power the PCI-E lanes so it seems that the green cards won't work because of them taking all the power from th PCI-E slot. From what i have found on the "green" cards is they overload the bus (in power demands) at stock. So if that is true with 6 of them your asking way too much or maybe even with just 2 of them.maybe try to trade your "green" cards for some of the older ones that take the 6pins


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 17, 2010)

After thinking a little what could cause the heat on the 24 pin cable I thought that maybe because the pins in the 24 pin connector are so badly burned they dont contuct very good anymore - maybe because they now have a higher resistance and thus heat up quite fast transfering the heat to the 24 pin cable.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Cleaned the socket again with a tiny pin. Had some charred stuff still inside it. Folding on one 9600GSO as of now. The wires feel warm.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 18, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> On my primary system, I have 2 9800GTX, *1 9800GT*, PCIe sound card and PCI Tvtuner card all powered by HX850. Even when folding on all cards, the wires on the 4pin connector are warm to touch.
> 
> ...



Is the 9800GT you mentioned above also a green edition?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 18, 2010)

Yup! All 9800GT tht I have are green edition cards.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 18, 2010)

Replace the board before it cook all your stuff


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2010)

i think there might be some problem wit your gfx card. is it that the card and that two burnt pins were connected in series electrically by the previous PSU? you see, when things are connected in series, both of them are made to draw the same amount of current. so if one of the things in series is drawing around 16 Amps, then the other will have to draw 16 Amps too. thus the weaker one which cant take 16A will get hot and damaged.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 18, 2010)

If you're any good with a soldering iron you could always solder some more +12V wires to the pins on the back of your motherboard.  That solution is only if you insist on keeping the green cards and that motherboard....


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 18, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Yup! All 9800GT tht I have are green edition cards.



Interesting... I've definately learnt something from this thread


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 18, 2010)

What motherboard are you using?

Video cards, even the ones with the 6-pin power adapter, draw power from the motherboard slot.  If you have multiple graphics cards pulling all from the same source(the 24-pin connector) it could start to get very hot.

Plus, I'm guessing the 9800GT Green editions probably exceed the PCI-E power spec, and pull more power from the slot than the spec allows.  This probably wouldn't be a problem for one card, but 2-4 running full blast 24/7 probably would be.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 18, 2010)

Im using the Asus P6T6 WS Mobo. This board ran fine with 1 9800GTX and 2 9800GT for four months without no issues. Then I swapped the 9800GTX and added 3 more 9800GT. Ran fine for a month before I ran into this. Then I RMAed the Corsair 850TX PSU. When I connected the new PSU, the wires on the 4 pin connector on P1 get extremely hot to touch even with two cards folding.

Just took the board to the dealer from where I bought this mobo. The service tech there says its a physical problem and tht there's a 10% chance of Asus replacing the board.

Any suggestions guys??


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Any suggestions guys??



Stop abusing your hardware? 

In all seriousness thou, you were asking far to much using all those green cards like that. I recommend you be a bit more careful in the future with your hardware to prevent this.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is why i cover my mobo's in conformal coating, litterally every mobo i've ever bought has never died for that reason, i plug dummy cards and plugs into every single hole in the board, memory plugs and just dip the whole board, when it's done the super clean board is now completely protected from dust and particles that could cause the board to short.  It also stays cooler ironically because the urethane coating moves heat reletively well.  I used to do this because of ln2 and condensation, but now i just do it out of practice, i've never had a video card or mobo die on me andthat's a fact.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Stop abusing your hardware?
> 
> In all seriousness thou, you were asking far to much using all those green cards like that. I recommend you be a bit more careful in the future with your hardware to prevent this.



Will be more careful...As the saying goes "We learn from experiences." I learnt it the hard way though!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't be too happy to learn it that way thou. Makes me think about the bad capacitor thread. :shadedshu


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be too happy to learn it that way thou. Makes me think about the bad capacitor thread. :shadedshu



 ha aha ha I love that thread..


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Makes me think about the bad capacitor thread. :shadedshu




Haha same here. Learnt the hard and expensive way oh well.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, that thread makes mad me worry about my overclock, so I went and checked every cap on my mobo for heat/future venting, none are more than slightly warm. Should be fine.


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, that thread makes mad me worry about my overclock, so I went and checked every cap on my mobo for heat/future venting, none are more than slightly warm. Should be fine.



Threads like these do give me second thoughts but what the OP has done is way more dangerous than what im doing. (Overclocked 930 to 4ghz) which by the way, almost every 930 owner does


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2010)

i'd have to agree with the others opinion, that by using green edition cards you're forcing all the power draw into the one set of 12V wires and overloading it.

some motherboards come with molex/floppy power connectors near the PCI-E slots to prevent the situation you've having, and spread the load out.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 19, 2010)

So if Asus were to not accept my board for RMA, should I give up??


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> some motherboards come with molex/floppy power connectors near the PCI-E slots to prevent the situation you've having, and spread the load out.



I wondered what the floppy connector on my mobo does. thx


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> So if Asus were to not accept my board for RMA, should I give up??



if they don't then there is still some hope if your good with the soldering iron or know someone that is. If you/someone could replace the 24pin on the board then it "should" work fine again. 
maybe replace it with angled one to help with WM while your at it. 
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=9498


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 19, 2010)

Iam a JStd001 Certified Soldering Tech. and do soldering on oil drilling tools. 

I use a professional Weller WSD1000 and Metcal Soldering stations at work...

I can do that soldering but the availability of the socket locally is the issue.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 19, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> I can do that soldering but the availability of the socket locally is the issue.



Just take one from some old useless mobo with 24pin connector.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 19, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> So if Asus were to not accept my board for RMA, should I give up??



Fight with ASUS to the end.  It is a clear flaw in their design and they should replace the board.  They obviosly know the problems with pulling that much power through the 24-pin connector alone, because some of their other boards with 4+ PCI-E slots have extra power plugs for molex connectors to help power the PCI-E slots, the Rampage III Extreme actally only has 4 PCI-E slots and has two molex connecters that they recommend you connected when fully loading the slots with cards.  So for the P6T6 having no extra power connectors and 7 PCI-E slots just seems like ASUS asking for exactly this situation.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Fight with ASUS to the end.  It is a clear flaw in their design and they should replace the board.  They obviosly know the problems with pulling that much power through the 24-pin connector alone, because some of their other boards with 4+ PCI-E slots have extra power plugs for molex connectors to help power the PCI-E slots, the Rampage III Extreme actally only has 4 PCI-E slots and has two molex connecters that they recommend you connected when fully loading the slots with cards.  So for the P6T6 having no extra power connectors and 7 PCI-E slots just seems like ASUS asking for exactly this situation.



he wont get anywhere.

normal users use video cards that need PCI-E connectors.

normal users dont fill all slots with video cards - they use them for other things (soundcards and what not)

normal users dont run a video card in every slot and load the system (GPU + CPU) 24/7

they'd just tell him he's using it in ways its not intended, get video cards with PCI-E power or stop folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Mussels is right, but Maybe he can just say he only uses one card???


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mussels is right, but Maybe he can just say he only uses one card???



They would propably say its the PSUs fault or something if they want to be bitchy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

He can show them the RMA copy or something.  He did RMA it right?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> he wont get anywhere.
> 
> normal users use video cards that need PCI-E connectors.
> 
> ...



Yes, but normal users don't buy workstation motherboards with 7 PCI-E slots designed to accept graphics cards.  If the 7 slots were not meant to hold graphics cards, then they wouldn't have used physical x16 slots.  They would have made the x4 slot a physical x4 slot, and the two x8 slots physical x8 slots to prevent them from being used for graphics cards, this would have still left 3 x16 slots for graphics.  But they made all those slots physical x16, the only reason to do that is so they can accept graphics cards.

And it doesn't matter if the cards need PCI-E connectors or not, the board should be able to supply 75w to each of the 7 slots regardless, that is the PCI-E spec, doesn't matter if it is a video card or a sound card or a RAID card, each slot should supply 75w.  This board obviously can't without melting the 24-pin connector, so it is a manufacturing/design flaw.

And even cards with PCI-E power connectors draw a lot of power from the PCI-E slot, they don't rely entirely on the PCI-E power connector.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 19, 2010)

What is better - RMA the board and say it happened under "normal" circumstances or RMA the board and start a rumble about PCI-E specifications and design flaws?
Obviosly you cant do first option and then if that doesnt work second option.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 19, 2010)

I told the retailer that I used two cards. Its designed for true 3way sli with 2nforce200 chips though. The tech in the shop told that they had a similar case on P6T6 Supercomputer mobo and Asus did not honour the RMA saying it was the PSU or the Power Line fault.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 19, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> I told the retailer that I used two cards. Its designed for true 3way sli with 2nforce200 chips though. The tech in the shop told that they had a similar case on P6T6 Supercomputer mobo and Asus did not honour the RMA saying it was the PSU or the Power Line fault.



Just what I said! 

Asus doesn´t want to use it´s brains to figure out what could have caused the burned socket and just thinks in so simple terms (what comes first into their mind). 

But lets still hope that you will get a replacement.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Shiv, what will you do if you get a replacement board?  You still going to try all the cards again?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shiv, what will you do if you get a replacement board?  You still going to try all the cards again?



Nope.:shadedshu

Will go for two cards first. 9800GT Green and one 9600GSO Non green. If everything goes fine, gonna go for one more 9800GT Green.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

K sounds like a plan


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 20, 2010)

replace the motherboard that is a major hazzard to you're home and you're pc


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 20, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had a Corsair TX850 burn out its wires on the 24 pin P1 connector. The wires especially of the 4pin connector that comes along with the 20 pin connector. The insulation on the wires just burnt off. This was powering 6 X 9800GT Green cards. I know it was overloaded. So I RMAed the PSU and got a new one yesterday. The strange thing Im noticing is that though its powering only 2 9800GT Green Cards and one 9600GSO card which is powered by the 6pin PCIe connector, the wires on the 4pin connector tht goes to the mobo are extremely hot to touch. The cards are folding 24/7 full throttle.
> 
> ...




you can also find a fucked up mobo and salvage the 24pin connector from it and weld it to your mobo. should work good as new. if not, try replacing the caps connected first to the burnt out pins(you can do this by tracing the circuit on the board). this is beacuse its possible thats the caps that are connected takes the brunt and saves the rest of the mobo.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 30, 2010)

this is what you get for buying asus junk


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 30, 2010)

Well first mistake was

Trying to power 6 9800gt greens on a motherboard with just a 24 pin to power all that card.
Yes essentially you think about it, your power supply should handle it.

but if a pci-e slot takes 75 watts and i assure you that 9800gt is ganna be using 75 watts.
imagine just having the Motherboards 24 pin consisting of 5v-3.3v-12v wires and some grounds. 
75x6


Thats at least 350 watts just for video cards, Then add in the ram and your controller chips.
thats another 30-50 watts so just threw a little 24-pin connectors with some 12v wires you were trying to pass.                             450-500 watts maybe.
add in the wattage from your p4-p8 connector supplying your processor
thats 600 watts 
alot alot alot..... you cant split all those watts threw motherboard connectors. So?

Basically thats what did it i think did in the psu.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Well first mistake was
> 
> Trying to power 6 9800gt greens on a motherboard with just a 24 pin to power all that card.
> Yes essentially you think about it, your power supply should handle it.
> ...



there maybe 24pin on it but only 2 are for the 12v rail and that is what is used for the video cards. And a few (very few) of the other chips use the 3.3v or 5v so that is 350w+ for just the video cards running on 2 12v lines and  ~29 amps atleast. And keep in mind that the 9800GT greens draw more power then 75w.also 75x6 is 450 
so if there taking 80w each(alittle more then the 75 rated for) 80x6=480w and ~40a. that is alot of fucking power being pulled from 2 little pins


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

ASUS Junk, just because you had a bad experience or two doesn't mean it's junk.  ASUS has provided me with some of the finest and best products I've had till today's date.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 15, 2010)

Sad news guys!! I destroyed one of the traces on the mobo (one that connects the p1 connector to the mobo) while trying to desolder the P1 connector.


*Lesson learnt: Should have used a professional rework soldering station with a good solder sucker . Should have experimented with a scrap board than tryin on this!
*

Got 6 9800GTcards just idling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

Damn dusty, I don't got anything laying around to send you dude. 

Shit happens though man, don't sweat it, we all gotta make mistakes in order to learn from them heh?  When do you expect to be back up?


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 15, 2010)

Im lookin for a mobo with at least 4 pci-e slots...Ill post up on the BST forum


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok bro, good luck.  If I was rich bro I'll personally go deliver one to you myself!  Good luck my friend!


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 15, 2010)

Cp,

I was sad and frustrated at myself a bit. But then I asked myself the question...would something like this stop me??

I learnt so many things during this ordeal and the mobo did its job for 8 months solid 24/7 wid 4 vid cards.

Its all good!!

Thnks for being there Bro!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

Always bro, you know how to find me if you need me


----------



## mudkip (Sep 17, 2010)

I love how we all love eachother on this forum.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

mudkip said:


> I love how we all love eachother on this forum.


----------

